# Hobie Ouback changes thru the years



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

I am curious, what has changed I'm the hobie outback from lets say 2008 till now. Has the hull changed at all? I know drives, New pockets on the sides and seats but what else? Reason why I ask is would it be worth it if I come across a 2008 and up outback....Just looking to get into an old one cheap for now. Can u upgrade the seats like the 2013 version with Jackson elite seats? Thank you....

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the hull has stayed the same. You can put a Jackson seat in the older ones. I had one done that way. The really old ones had the twist and lock drives. Personally, I'd have no problem buying an older hull in good shape. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have heard that the drive well, the area where the mirage drive attaches, cracks on the older outbacks. Check that area very carefully.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 2010 and haven't had any problem with the hull or with the mirage drive receptor/attachment. Replaced a lot of mirage drive parts over the time I've had it though. Usual stuff you would expect. Paddle holder and drive holder bungees get stretched over time, hatch seals get old and need replaced but pretty much rides same as it always has.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

2009 is when the major changes occurred. Hobie traded in the twist lock knobs on the drive well for the new click n go style. The rudder also got the twist n stow feature, and the last change was the the way that you retract and deploy the rudder. The newer style utilizes the pull handle pulley system. The same as they do it now on the newer yaks. The older model had a "rudder" handle located in the side of the tank well for up/ down. So, jmho, I own a late model 09, that has the upgrades. Awesome yak. I would buy an older hull tho if it was a really great deal. But I would be searching for a late model 09 and up, if I were u. Good luck to u, and prepare to be a hobie fan, lol.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey everyone....thank u all so much for the inputs. I ended up scoring a super sweet deal on a 2008 Outback with Upgrade rudder, seat, Lowrance Fish finder, upgraded ST fins and beach wheels for $950 ...I've taken it out 3 times now and have already put some mojo on it and drags screaming.......

Dimebag....


----------

